# Cyclogest and spots?



## JoJay (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello

I'm a bit new to all of this but have found it really helpful to read all the postings - stops you feeling alone in the total weird limbo world of the 2ww. 

This is my first cycle of ICSI and I'm due to test next Tuesday (19th). My FSH was pretty high and at the day of my ET (day 2) I had one good embie of 4 cells and 1 either slow or non-starter of 1 cell. They put both of them back anyway. I started off with only 5 follicles, then 3 eggs so it's as if the odds are shortening all the time.  

In common with lots of people on this board, I've got the usually pre-test anxieties but am trying to keep a PMA. I've not really had any symptoms, it's day 7 today and I've just started to develop spots that look like my usual AF spots. Can this be a side effect of the Cyclogest?

Second question. Has anyone ever had a 1-cell put back that turned into a keeper? The doctors said it could catch up but it seems a bit unlikely...

Best wishes to anyone else testing on the 19th.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jojay 

Firstly, welcome to the site honey! You have come to the best place for advice, support and understanding! I truly hope you get your dream BFP 

As for your embryo's - I am sure your consultant wouldnt have put them back if they didnt stand a chance! A 4 cell embryo is perfect for a 2 day transfer anyway! Exactly how it should be  Lots of ladies on here have had excellent quality embryo's put back and got BFN's, then on a 4th or 5th cycle had lower cells, lesser grade embryo's put back and got BFP! I honestly think it's the luck of the draw hun. On our last attempt we had brilliant embryo's smooth transfer, excellent lining, and still got BFN, so I reckon you should concentrate on your little ones, keep sending those positive vibes their way and hold on tight!!!

Sending you lots of 

Why not pop over to our Introductions board and introduce yourself formally? You will get lots of responses and it is a good way to meet people when you first join. In case you want to, here is a link to the Intro's board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Take good care, and good luck 
Love
Tracy
x

PS - Cyclogest can cause spots hun, so it doesnt necessarily mean the witch is on her way


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Jojay,

Im on day 6 of 2ww, and ever since i started my cyclogest i've been covered in spots - every time i go out i feel like i need to stick a paper bag over my head. So hopefully its normal hun and we'll both get lovely  's next week.

Love Leanne x


----------

